#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη ορόφου (ελαφριά μεταλλική κατασκευή) σε τριώροφο από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία

## kyriakos_Cv19

Σε υφιστάμενο τριώροφο από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία (ισόγειο,Α,Β όροφος) το όποιο έχει χαρακτηριστεί διατηρητέο θέλω να κάνω προσθήκη Γ ορόφου και δώματος (μεταλλική κατασκευή) χωρίς να επέμβω στην τοιχοποιία αφού αυτή αντέχει τα φορτία. Η ερώτηση μου είναι αν επιτρέπεται αυτή η προσθήκη βάσει των κανονισμών που ισχύουν (Ευρωκώδικας 6?) γιατί από την πολεοδομία δεν μπόρεσαν να με διαφωτίσουν.

----------


## dn102

Εγω στη θέση σου θα συνέχιζα φέρουσα τοιχοποιϊα και μάλιστα ytong.Το βασικότερο πρόβλημα που θα έχεις είναι οτι η βάση της μεταλλικής σου κατασκεύης δηλαδή η σύνδεση των υποστυλωμάτων λογίκα με την υφιστάμενη πλάκα απο σκυρόδεμα, πρέπει να προσομοιωθεί σαν αρθρωση(και χιαστι συνδέσμους στην αλλη διευθυνση) ετσι ώστε να μην επιβαρύνεις με ροπές το πόδα και τινάξεις τοιχοποιϊα και πλάκα μαζί.Αλλα και πάλι αν δεν έχω εικόνα της κατασκεύης σου δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω.Πολεοδομικά δέν πρέπει να έχεις κάποιο θέμα, απλα άν δεν τους έχει τύχει παρόμοια εργασία είναι απλα επιφυλακτικοί.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ότι αντέχει πώς προέκυψε; Έκανες ήδη την ανάλυση και είδες δεν έχεις πρόβλημα σε στατικά και σεισμικά φορτία;
Τις στηρίξεις των μεταλλικών στύλων τις προσομοίωσες ως αρθρώσεις και στις δύο διευθύνσεις;

Νομίζω ότι έχει συζητηθεί κι αλλού στο φόρουμ, ο Ευρωκώδικας 6 δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε παλιές κατασκευές για τον έλεγχο επάρκειας. Αυτός θα γίνει μέσω του ελέγχου των τάσεων.
Προτείνω να πάρεις και δοκίμια για να δεις τις αντοχές της τοιχοποιίας και η προσθήκη να γίνει τελικά με τον τρόπο που προτείνει ο dn102.

Πάντως, σύμφωνα με το πρώτο εδάφιο της §5.2 του εθνικού κειμένου εφαρμογής του ευρωκώδικα 6, άοπλη φέρουσα τοιχοποιία, μόνο δηλαδή με οριζόντια διαζώματα (σενάζ), δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κτήρια άνω των δύο ορόφων. Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις επιτρέπονται μόνο διαζωματικές (και οριζόντια και κατακόρυφα διαζώματα) ή οπλισμένες τοιχοποιίες.

Λαμβάνοντας αυτά, σκέψου καλά πριν προχωρήσεις οτιδήποτε.

Βέβαια, υπάρχουν μοναστήρια στο Άγιο Όρος όπως της Σιμωνόπετρας, που είναι δεκαώροφα, από άοπλη φέρουσα τοιχοποιία με φυσικούς λίθους. Στη βάση οι τοίχοι έχουν πάχος 2μ!

----------


## dn102

και όπως συμπλήρωσε ορθά ο Χάρης, μιλάμε πάντα για φέρουσα διαζωματική τοιχοποιϊα. Ευχαριστώ Χάρη για την  επισήμανση

----------


## kyriakos_Cv19

Ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφοι. 
Το θέμα μου ήταν καθαρά πολεοδομικό και όχι στατικής ανάλυσης.
Ο Χάρης με κάλυψε με την §5.2 του εθνικού κειμένου εφαρμογής του ερυωκώδικα 6.

----------

